# Cleaning wheels with diluted CarPro Iron.X Soap Gel



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello,
I want to share how well the Iron.X Soap Gel cleans wheels. I used around 10 mL of product to 1 L of water. It makes a very cheap and effective wheel cleaner.






Cheers :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

would'nt mind seeing how effective it is on the insides of the wheels - were the dust can really get baked on.. also, isn't it better to leave it to dwell before aggitiating?..


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I reckon if you PWd those wheels they would come clean......


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> would'nt mind seeing how effective it is on the insides of the wheels - were the dust can really get baked on.. also, isn't it better to leave it to dwell before aggitiating?..


+1 to both parts..

ive got a 50ml sample of this.. will need to make up some wheel cleaner with it and test it out... shame i didn't see this last week as i had a cracking set of wheels i could have tried it on lol..

also has anyone tried to use iron x after its reacted in the bottle?
i tested it on wheels and paintwork.. and it still worked.. removed every last bit of stubborn iron on the wheels.. 
paint i couldn't tell much iron on it.. but bled as normal(but not sure if that was just the pre reacted stuff running or if it was actually bleeding)

only tested as its not cheap and i had 300ml left that had reacted.. so worth a shot lol.. glad i tested as it worked well.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Superspec said:


> I reckon if you PWd those wheels they would come clean......


i thought this.. as you can see the little bit of overspray from the water is easily removing the dust at the bottom of the wheel on the 50/50 shot..


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

-Kev- said:


> would'nt mind seeing how effective it is on the insides of the wheels - were the dust can really get baked on.. also, isn't it better to leave it to dwell before aggitiating?..


I'll try it on the insides. I really don't like leaving the wheel cleaners to dwell in the summer because they dry quite fast and they clean well without dwell.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Superspec said:


> I reckon if you PWd those wheels they would come clean......


This car belongs to my father and I'm the unique person that cleans the wheels. Trust me that if you don't use a wheel cleaner they won't become clean. :thumb:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

CraigQQ said:


> +1 to both parts..
> 
> ive got a 50ml sample of this.. will need to make up some wheel cleaner with it and test it out... shame i didn't see this last week as i had a cracking set of wheels i could have tried it on lol..
> 
> ...


Iron.X works even if it reacted with the iron of the sprayer, I tried it.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

fairly sure ironx needs dwell time to work...


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

so no bleeding with the soap gel?
thanx for the review


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

-Kev- said:


> fairly sure ironx needs dwell time to work...


Yes, but this is the Soap Gel, not the Iron.X. Check another video I took:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

A good deal of dust did seam to shift as soon as water hit it, without agitation.
However a power washer even with wheel cleaner on the wheel may not come off as my last experiment showed... mind i did have 1250k miles of dust...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=225510


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

tzotzo said:


> so no bleeding with the soap gel?
> thanx for the review


No bleeding at this dilution. I have to try it more concentrated and I'll share my findings.
Cheers :thumb:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

james_death said:


> A good deal of dust did seam to shift as soon as water hit it, without agitation.
> However a power washer even with wheel cleaner on the wheel may not come off as my last experiment showed... mind i did have 1250k miles of dust...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=225510


Yes, for sure, but I didn't want to dilute more the cleaner, I usually work withouth power washing the wheels.
This wheels had around 1000 km of brake dust.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Its rare i use a power washer and only did for the test.


----------



## kimandsally (May 21, 2011)

maesal said:


> Yes, for sure, but I didn't want to dilute more the cleaner, I usually work withouth power washing the wheels.
> This wheels had around 1000 km of brake dust.


Gosh only 1000KM it's a 1980KM trip to my father in laws and back!!! Bloody hell I'd have to stop 4 times to clean them


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> +1 to both parts..
> 
> ive got a 50ml sample of this.. will need to make up some wheel cleaner with it and test it out... shame i didn't see this last week as i had a cracking set of wheels i could have tried it on lol..
> 
> ...


No problem to use it even if it changed color inside the bottle, its still very powerful
i would have suggest better way than what Maesal did here
just few drops of soapgel on wheel brush or detailing brush, agitate all over the dry dirty wheel, let it work for 5 min. then power wash .
this will be very fast, thorough clean, and very cheap.
to dilute the soapgel will reduce its strength of irons removing


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Cquartz said:


> No problem to use it even if it changed color inside the bottle, its still very powerful
> i would have suggest better way than what Maesal did here
> just few drops of soapgel on wheel brush or detailing brush, agitate all over the dry dirty wheel, let it work for 5 min. then power wash .
> this will be very fast, thorough clean, and very cheap.
> to dilute the soapgel will reduce its strength of irons removing


Hi Avi,
I'll try this way next time :thumb:
Cheers.


----------



## RichieVRS (Mar 7, 2011)

Superspec said:


> I reckon if you PWd those wheels they would come clean......


This quote made me laugh cause was thinking it myself, its a good review and im sure a cost effective clean.

As mention previously would like to see its effect on back of wheels etc where its baked on.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Hehe, I'm cleaning this wheels for 6 years and they're not so easy to clean.
I'll try taking more videos, maybe this weekend.


----------



## mneame (May 16, 2007)

I've got the soap gel and use it on wheels and find it great for getting them really clean. 

Mine is decanted undiluted into a bottle with chemical resistant head. I clean the wheels as normal and then one squirt of the gel onto a wet wheel brush similar to the one used by the op, will lather up and do half a wheel. Leave it to bleed out and then rinse with the PW. Does a great job. I find this method better as it doesn't have to attack all the much on the wheels but only the deposits that remain.


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the review, got to try this out for myself. Would it be worth leaving on to dwell to get the Iron X to do its stuff?


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

uzi-blue said:


> Thanks for the review, got to try this out for myself. Would it be worth leaving on to dwell to get the Iron X to do its stuff?


I tried it but i preferred brushing it directly.


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

I did start to wonder what you were doing at 1.55 (diluted CarPro Iron.X Soap Gel) video.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Avi...How much iron 'bleeding' should we be expecting from the Iron-X Soap gel. I have rarely seen pinpoint spot that the 'bleeding' eminates from like when using the Iron-X spray. I only see the foam turn slightly pinkish most of the times. I still use it having faith that it is still doing something.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Mgs Detail said:


> I did start to wonder what you were doing at 1.55 (diluted CarPro Iron.X Soap Gel) video.


Hehe, I didn't notice that


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

DJ
if you wash your car regulary each week with SG i guess its very well maintained!! without many iron spots...
if you want it to bleed like ironx,,, just dont dilute it with nothing , apply directly on surface when its dry. with sponge pad
you see more pinkish color since its diluted in soap which make it more lubricant


DJBAILEY said:


> Avi...How much iron 'bleeding' should we be expecting from the Iron-X Soap gel. I have rarely seen pinpoint spot that the 'bleeding' eminates from like when using the Iron-X spray. I only see the foam turn slightly pinkish most of the times. I still use it having faith that it is still doing something.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

so what's the difference between this and iron X? they both seem to look the same and do the same job, at the same cost? please advise on the difference


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

E21_ross said:


> so what's the difference between this and iron X? they both seem to look the same and do the same job, at the same cost? please advise on the difference


Ironx is very concentrated iron remover , more watery ...
soapgel is car shampoo gel and iron remover mixed, but less strength than ironx
meant for car washing and iron removing maintenance
use it neat on any surface or wheel and you get great cleaning, fast , safe ,economic and easy to use.

more details on our site.


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

So the ironX gel won't strip wheel sealant /wax even if used neat?


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Cquartz said:


> Ironx is very concentrated iron remover , more watery ...
> soapgel is car shampoo gel and iron remover mixed, but less strength than ironx
> meant for car washing and iron removing maintenance
> use it neat on any surface or wheel and you get great cleaning, fast , safe ,economic and easy to use.
> ...


thanks for the quick response and information :thumb:


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Just ordered some


----------



## Mizzuri (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry to hijack your thread, but I throught Id try Avi's test for 10-15mls of Iron X Soap Gel and a Brush to clean a wheel. I did choose a big wheel of an Audi Q5. Here are some pics. You will notice that in the 3rd pic the tires and ground is wet. I cleaned the tires first as they were annoying me. IF anything, any water on the rims would of diluted the Soap Gel's effectiveness.

Before









Amount of IronX Soap Gel Used









Brushed on









Had some still left over so I brushed it on a Daytona Jr Wheel Brush 


















Left to do its thing









Amount left over









After a power washed rinse









I hadn't used the TarX at this stage.

I was surprised at how well it cleaned the inside of the rime also with such little product. I did use 2 brushes but still only used a tiny amount of Soap Gel. I'm guessing that Iron X would have done a much better job inside the wheels using the same amount and technique.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just use a good wheel sealer and forget about all this. Just soapy water needed. :thumb:


----------

